# Wdtv and home theater connection - help



## raptor2229 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Background...
Connected, via HDMI, a Western Digital WD TV 'Live' streaming Media Player to an Onkyo TX-N818 AV. HDMI setup followed via onscreen through Samsung TV, which is situated some distance from main home theater, wiring through walls and roof. 

Situation...
All commercially purchased DVD and Bluray, have been copied to 3TB external hard drive, which is connected (USB) to the WD TV unit, and when activated can select movies from the hd directory, via the TV.

Problem...
When movies are played via the WD TV unit, the movie is all green with good sound reproduction. I have reviewed the connections and on-screen HDMI setting, the result is unchanged. Even tried Composite AV connection, resulting in no sounds but slightly better movie.

I do not believe that the WD TV unit is faulty, as I have connected it direct to another TV with no problems. 

Has anyone got some suggestions that might help.

Thank you, Ron (from Downunder - Sydney) :scratch:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried...

1: Hooking up the WDTV directly to your TV?
2: Does the picture look bad when you are looking at the menu on the WDTV or is it just when you view a movie.
3: Have you tried copying a movie to a USB stick and see it it is still green?
4: When you connected the WDTV to another TV did you try watching a movie from the HDD?

Ron


----------



## raptor2229 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi ellisr63,

Thanks for the prompt comments;

1/.
I have tried connection with a different TV, all OK.
2/.
Will try USB drive to test movies, great suggestion :wave:
3/.
The WD TV menu appear in OK on the home theater TV.

Will let you know how I go with the USB - movie test.

Cheers,

Ron :T

(Downunder)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

raptor2229 said:


> Hi ellisr63,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt comments;
> 
> ...



When you hooked up to a dif TV, did you use the same cable?

Just trying to eliminate all the variables so you can pinpoint the problem.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

"HDMI setup followed via onscreen through Samsung TV, which is situated some distance from main home theater, wiring through walls and roof."

This is your weak link....my brothers Onkyo had the same issue trying to drive a signal to a plasma tv over a 35 ft HDMI I had ran through the attic to the equipment rack ( a Monster HDMI w plenty of bandwidth for high res signals) ...we had to run a shorter HDMI temporarily to fix but the amp burned out the HDMI board 2 mnths later anyways - then I got him to get a Pioneer VSX receiver and that receiver had no issues playing through the 35 ft HDMI....

You could try boosting the HDMI signal with HDMI amp such as GEFEN ... we used to use those on installs before we started using ZUUM HDMI baluns over cat5.....onder:

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...me-theater-connection-help.html#ixzz2XxBrDIiB


----------

